# Random II



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Same thread but shorter!!


I'm eating celery!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 8, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> I'm eating celery!!



Now THATS great start for a random thread :laughsmiley:

Do all cats try to sleep in rabbit beds, and all rabbits try to sleep in cat beds? :|


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm

i am talkin to becca right now n drinkin fizzy water lol

luv-bunniz i dnt kno the answer to ur question but i suppose it depends how comfy the beds are :?

daisy
xoxo


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

My sister brought some bunny slippers today LOL Their really sweet they have little fuzzy tails!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> My sister brought some bunny slippers today LOL Their really sweet they have little fuzzy tails!


aww they sound sooo cute r they pink ?? :?

dnt ask why i asked that 

daisy
xoxo


----------



## EileenH (Nov 8, 2008)

Who was the first person to think of making shoes to wear?
When did it go from protective wear to a fashion statement?


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats an interesting question, which I do not know the answer to.

They are actually white with a pink nose Daisy


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 9, 2008)

eeeeeeeew theres only odd shaped stwrberries left, DANG IT!


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

I've found a really great forum making thingy and I want to make one but I duno what about..

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 9, 2008)

I need to book my driving test 

Life is too expensive 

I just had to fill my friends car with petrol and now I have Â£20 to last me till payday.

And payday is three weeks away 

And its my friends birthday on Friday and I want to go out but I can't afford it 

And I need a haircut 

Why can't I be rich? 

Fran :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## furryface (Nov 9, 2008)

there's five ZILLION tv channels and there's nothing to watch on any of them!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm about to start the mammoth task of cleaning my room. I'm weird, I'm a half neat freak, half chaotic pig. My room is so messy (its all clothes). I've been so busy I haven't done any washing in 2 weeks! I have no clothes now so I really need to get some going. I also haven't washed my bed sheets in a week :? I can't find anything in my room and we have no glasses left in the kitchen because I have them all on my desk

Sorry to bore you/disgust you with the ins and outs of my disgusting pig-like lifestyle (and no offence to pigs either)

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 12, 2008)

I like this thread but it seems I'm the only one who uses it!

I have to wear pyjamas to school on Friday. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol Fran you sound like me in the messy bedroom, I literally can't see my floor and have a pathway dug thru the clothes :? 1 weeks not long for sheets I was at my brothers looking for his xbox and his sheets had a huge tomato sauce stain on them then 3months LATER I was back and the same sheets were still on cept with more stains:shock:I nearly gaged! 

I've been in my bunny unicorn pj's allday! Khalarn one of my bestie's can only fit her p'js (38wks preg) and she felt really trashy so I joined her and we went to our Hospitality exam in them


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'm about to start the mammoth task of cleaning my room. I'm weird, I'm a half neat freak, half chaotic pig. My room is so messy (its all clothes). I've been so busy I haven't done any washing in 2 weeks! I have no clothes now so I really need to get some going. I also haven't washed my bed sheets in a week :? I can't find anything in my room and we have no glasses left in the kitchen because I have them all on my desk
> 
> Sorry to bore you/disgust you with the ins and outs of my disgusting pig-like lifestyle (and no offence to pigs either)
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


I was like that in highschool.


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 14, 2008)

Its getting better! Its alot better actually. I have a floor now. 

Mmmm I woke up in my pjs this morning, brushed my hair, brushed my teeth and left the house! It felt so nice in my PJs! I'm back now, I only had 2 lessons. Everyone was really sleepy, I think its the pyjamas having a subconcious effect on everyone 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Its getting better! Its alot better actually. I have a floor now.
> 
> Mmmm I woke up in my pjs this morning, brushed my hair, brushed my teeth and left the house! It felt so nice in my PJs! I'm back now, I only had 2 lessons. Everyone was really sleepy, I think its the pyjamas having a subconcious effect on everyone
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


LOL! Why did you go to school in your PJ's???

And is it really that bad not to change your bedsheets all week? How often do you normally do them? Mine get done every 1-2weeks.... is that bad?!! :shock:


I need to get over the jet lag. I physically could not get out of bed until 1pm today. 

I am hungry but I don't know what to eat!

I have eaten 5 lettuces this week, since we got back... I think I'm turning into a rabbit?!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 14, 2008)

It was PJ Day! Its own clothes day at school but all us 6th formers are getting left out because we already wear our own clothes, so we decided to wear PJs instead!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL Fran - PJ day sounds awesome, weren't you a bit chilly though?

My socks are wet because I walked in a puddle :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> It was PJ Day! Its own clothes day at school but all us 6th formers are getting left out because we already wear our own clothes, so we decided to wear PJs instead!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Lol! Great idea! I love days like that.... we never did them at school...

We did have a pyjama themed New Year's party a couple of years ago- and it was sooo easy! None of that worrying about what to wear lol and we weren't cold at midnight in the street because we all had our dressing gowns! I'm sure I looked a bit of an idiot waking home at 5am though lol...


----------



## BSAR (Nov 14, 2008)

im bored and tired of having my neck and armpits hurt from swollen glands! ughh


----------



## Becca (Nov 14, 2008)

I wanna have a pjama day


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 14, 2008)

Are any UKers watching BBC Children in need? I'm sort of watching bits and pieces but I have just seen Take That perform - I _love _their new song. It makes me swoon! And I'm seeing them in concert in June!Tee hee. I'm, like, a Take That super fan!:embarrassed:

:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Are any UKers watching BBC Children in need? I'm sort of watching bits and pieces but I have just seen Take That perform - I _love _their new song. It makes me swoon! And I'm seeing them in concert in June!Tee hee. I'm, like, a Take That super fan!:embarrassed:
> 
> :biggrin2:


Aww man I've not been watching it!!! I do usually watch some of it but there's never anyone good on- at least I THOUGHT!  We've been catching up on all the Corrie and Enders we missed, hence not having nothing to watch tonight for a change!

I was the original Take That fan. Ever since their first single- I was one of those mad Robbie fans lol  Then I got all ashamed of it and when they got back together I wasn't so sure- but I LOVED their new stuff! Me and 2 of my friends went to see their reunion tour in 2006 and we screamed ourselves hoarse lol!

I haven't heard their new single, what's it called? I must check it out? I loved the last album  Is it wrong that I think Gary Barlow is quite attractive now? :embarrassed:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 14, 2008)

I get to go stay the night at Karlee (FallingStar)'s house! yayyy! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 15, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I was the original Take That fan. Ever since their first single- I was one of those mad Robbie fans lol  Then I got all ashamed of it and when they got back together I wasn't so sure- but I LOVED their new stuff! Me and 2 of my friends went to see their reunion tour in 2006 and we screamed ourselves hoarse lol!
> 
> I haven't heard their new single, what's it called? I must check it out? I loved the last album  Is it wrong that I think Gary Barlow is quite attractive now? :embarrassed:



I have to say I love their new stuff better than their old songs, especially Greatest day (new song) and Rule the world.

Here is their new single.

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zHzMLGH1Rfs]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zHzMLGH1Rfs[/ame]


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 15, 2008)

I watched a tiny part of it, but I was in a bar so I couldn't really hear! My Mum said it was really good though. Can't believe I missed it 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 20, 2008)

Random thought:

I LOVE that HBO still has the same opening to a movie...the little flying over the city lights thing with that music and the big HBO...I can remember listening to it in my living room when I was in 8th grade and just being so much in awe of the movies being shown right there in my own house. I'm just glad they kept it. I smile whenever I hear it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 22, 2008)

I just ate way too many jelly babies and now feel really ill and I will do a happy dance round my house if Rachel goes out of the X Factor tonight and I'm worried that I won't get into the university I really really really really really really really have to go to... I love it so much and I haven't done a scrap of the work I need to do for Monday so will probably have to bunk the lesson to take time to do it and hand it in late, and I need to write a whole essay but my room is a tip and I can't work when its messy but I can't be bothered to tidy it, and I'm about to finish the longest sentence in the entire world but sorry, I just had to clear my head!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

Guess what!


----------



## Becca (Dec 10, 2008)

What??


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> What??



You just bumped this thread 

But as a side note, we might be going to see some baby british giants this weekend :biggrin2: The breeder dosent know whether the mum is pregnant though, I hope so lol! I just need my mum to hurry up and get CJ neutered (and vaccinated, actually  ) so he can have a friend.


----------



## Becca (Dec 10, 2008)

Awwh bless him!!

I feel sick :X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

I was going to bump this too!

I really need to stop looking at apartments to rent in San Francisco..... :? And I need to stop day dreaming and planning how we'd move there...

I shouted at our vet today. She looked terrified. I feel bad.....

The supermarket didn't have little gem lettuces!!!! Whatever shall I do?!!! :shock:


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't wait till baby bunnies for BSAR and BlueSky! 

I love eating noodles with chop-sticks. _*even though I can't use chop sticks!*_

I hope Sage has babies soon!!! 



And that's all I got on my mind right now.. 



Karlee


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> The supermarket didn't have little gem lettuces!!!! Whatever shall I do?!!! :shock:


They are CJ's favourite..EVER! I dont like them that much, but I thnk he likes them because they are kind of..oily? when eaten like they have dressing lol. Morrisons little gem lettuces two for 99p :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> 
> > The supermarket didn't have little gem lettuces!!!! Whatever shall I do?!!! :shock:
> ...


yeah, they do have a really nice flavour! The bunnies don't like them.... which is good for me lol  Olive oil, white wine vinegar, sea salt and pepper in a bowl, mix, and toss in the whole leaves..... YUM! I could eat that all day lol.... 

We get them from Morrisons as well! They had run out tonight :cry1:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2008)

I just finished my german homework, es ist sehr langweilig! I also have stupid big exams at the end of the year that affect me for the rest of my life! I'm scared I'm going to screw them up! I just finished my christmas tests and my report will be home soon, these are my grades: 

Irish C, German C, English C, Science D, History A, Maths F , Geography C, Technology E, Religion C, CSPE B, Business D. Some of them ain't great lol, overall I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

If I was at school today I would have to do my german assesment which is good becuase I haven't prepared. I had to write a 100-150 word German essay on School. GRREEEAAAT!

Luckily I'm not there so thats good!!

Gracie I agree Deutch is sehr SEHR langweilig und nie SpaB!!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 11, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> If I was at school today I would have to do my german assesment which is good becuase I haven't prepared. I had to write a 100-150 word German essay on School. GRREEEAAAT!
> 
> Luckily I'm not there so thats good!!
> 
> Gracie I agree Deutch is sehr SEHR langweilig und nie SpaB!!


Ja, ich finde deutsch ziemlich gut aber meine deutsch leherin ist sehr doof.


----------

